# Thought this was funny!



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw that in the crawl up top. I immediately thought I should have that poster.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good one!


----------

